# Questions about asylum in Hungary and Germany



## mkami4pk (Jun 30, 2012)

hello . 

sir ,

if any body get asylum paper in hungary 5 year card and eu passport one year renew every year for 5 year. 

so it is posible to work in Germany , and chang asylum docoments in Germany . please tell me about very thing. 

and if i again application for asylum in germany so germany deport or give asylum or any status.

if germany deport then what about hungary . police sent jail or immigration canncel status or immigration cancel asylum paper. 

how posible to go germany and get again asylum . any chance give me advice.

thanks .

and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

You wont get any passport from an EU country from claiming asylum. That takes many years starting from when you get legal residence which asylum is not.

If your application is refused you will be removed from the country back to Pakistan. Whilst your application is being considered you can not work and will have little access to many public services. 

There would be not much point attempting to claim again in a neighbouring country after refusal as you will probably be rejected again for the same reasons as they share information on such things throughout the EU.


EDIT TO ADD

Actually having just read your previous posts you would be sent to Greece as you already have residence there. Why would you need to claim asylum when you are living in the EU already?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

As far as I know, according to EU regulations you must apply for Asylum in the first EU country you reach. I guess that is Greece for you. If you continue to travel to another EU country and apply there, they will send you back to the first one.
You also cannot apply again after a rejection - anywhere.


----------

